# 1 in 5 voters reject vaccine



## mellowyellow (Apr 25, 2021)

_The survey, released Sunday, shows that while 7 in 10 voters have either already received a vaccine (58 percent) or plan to (13 percent), more than 1 in 5 aren’t scheduling their novel coronavirus inoculation (22 percent).

When asked why they don’t plan to get a shot, the most frequently cited concerns were that development was rushed and a desire for more data (28 percent). Skepticism about the vaccine working (16 percent) came in second followed by indifference about coronavirus (10 percent), and worry about side effects and distrust of the government (9 percent each)………………….._

Source: Fox News
https://www.foxnews.com/health/fox-news-poll-coronavirus-vaccine-concerns


----------



## chic (Apr 25, 2021)

Four weeks to flatten the curve!


----------



## StarSong (Apr 25, 2021)

Not surprising.


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 25, 2021)

mellowyellow said:


> View attachment 161803
> 
> _The survey, released Sunday, shows that while 7 in 10 voters have either already received a vaccine (58 percent) or plan to (13 percent), more than 1 in 5 aren’t scheduling their novel coronavirus inoculation (22 percent).
> 
> ...


_According to an Australian National University study undertaken earlier this year, more than one-in-five Australians (21.7 per cent) said in January 2021 that they probably or definitely will not get a safe and effective COVID-19 vaccine once health officials notify the public that one is available._

I'm wondering how this reluctance for the jab will play out, the government is frustrated but they can't force the jab on everyone.


----------



## charry (Apr 26, 2021)

I thought there would be more against having the vaccine !


----------



## charry (Apr 26, 2021)

mellowyellow said:


> _According to an Australian National University study undertaken earlier this year, more than one-in-five Australians (21.7 per cent) said in January 2021 that they probably or definitely will not get a safe and effective COVID-19 vaccine once health officials notify the public that one is available._
> 
> I'm wondering how this reluctance for the jab will play out, the government is frustrated but they can't force the jab on everyone.


It should never be forced on anyone..........we all have a choice ......
God knows what they are pumping into everyone ......!”!


----------



## Warrigal (Apr 26, 2021)

I'm due for my first Astra Zeneca shot next Wednesday week. I'm grateful for this opportunity.


----------



## Butterfly (Apr 26, 2021)

Warrigal said:


> I'm due for my first Astra Zeneca shot next Wednesday week. I'm grateful for this opportunity.


I've gotten both Pfizer shots and was also glad to get them.


----------



## Don M. (Apr 26, 2021)

It will likely take Years before any Long Term effects of this virus, and the vaccines, are fully known.  In the interim, millions have been infected, and hundreds of thousands have died, globally, and there really isn't any end in sight.  Any "lull" in the infection rate seems to occur in areas where the majority are taking the recommended steps to avoid infection...including getting vaccinated....whereas crowded areas where people cannot/will not follow the guidelines continue to see the numbers rising.


----------



## digifoss (Apr 26, 2021)

FWIW, the county I live in is 77% vaccinated, the highest in this state.


----------



## chic (Apr 26, 2021)




----------



## Irwin (Apr 26, 2021)

chic said:


> View attachment 161945


Those states on the left are also the states with lowest rates of higher education attainment.


----------



## chic (Apr 26, 2021)

Irwin said:


> Those states on the left are also the states with lowest rates of higher education attainment.


I'm from one of the highly educated states on the right and I'm not taking this vaccine at this time so a degree has nothing to do with it.


----------



## SetWave (Apr 26, 2021)

Fox "News"


----------



## bowmore (Apr 26, 2021)

SetWave said:


> Fox "News"


I agree-If they take a poll from their viewers, it is to be expected.


----------

